# Soil test results - help



## njlawner (Aug 21, 2018)

Just got my results from soil savvy test, any help would be appreciated. I noticed that ph is low, what is my best approach to increasing the ph, I've heard jonathan green's mag-i-cal is good, should I go that route or just straight up lime? As for the fertilizer, I want to start doing the urea soon should I get another fertilizer without nitrogen and just the phosphorous and potassium. Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

One problem with Soil Savvy tests is they give a recommendation for just one application, not what you need for the year. So after the one application, what do you do? Soil Savvy would say get another test and we'll give you another answer. Most soil labs will tell you what you need for the year and then you can apply products at the most appropriate times for your grass. Another problem with Soil Savvy is the pH reading is probably inaccurate (read the fine print). You have no idea how much lime you need. A soil test from a regular lab would tell you the total you need and how much you can safely put down at one time. As for fertilizer without nitrogen, there are products that supply only phosphorus and only potassium but not the two together, only the "balanced" fertilizers that supply nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. Look at the label. The nitrogen in a bag of balanced fertilizer likely is urea.


----------

